# NeoCrust?



## miklo (Dec 28, 2011)

So after listening to my fair share of crust,d-beat, sludge...etc. i stumbled upon "neocrust" idk how i feel about it really. heard some good stuff some not so good stuff. any bands you recommend? i already know fall of efrafa, ekkaia. heres human plague.


----------



## SickOfDodge (Dec 29, 2011)

alot of the bands sound stupid some are good bleh wieird


----------

